# Meet Brünnhilde



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Meet our new pup Brunie. She's a sable female from Johnsonhaus. She is 10 weeks old today and has been home with us for the last 2 weeks. We're starting puppy classes this week so, we're pretty excited about that.

I'm going to be updating this thread periodically to track her growth and changes. Thanks Dennis and Carolina!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what a cutie


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Very Beautiful girl!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations, she's a real doll.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Too cute.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You will have to post a picture of her as she grows into her bed! She's a pretty girl for sure....congrats...great breeder as well


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how stinkin cute is she!!!!!! love that little face


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Love the name


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That's a big name for a little puppy  
Brunhilde - Myth Encyclopedia - mythology, god, story, legend, hero, fire, warrior, strength 
I love the "Nibelungenlied"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

look at ze puppy!!! too cute.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mooch said:


> That's a big name for a little puppy
> Brunhilde - Myth Encyclopedia - mythology, god, story, legend, hero, fire, warrior, strength
> I love the "Nibelungenlied"


Guess what. My mothers name is Siglinde and my fathers name Reinhold. 
And I'm NOT kidding and we lived maybe half an hour away from Worms.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh wow  That's amazing - has your family always been in that area or are they just coincidental names?
I was born in southern Germany, so I love all the old Norse and German mythology


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We have always lived in the area. Those were favourite names in this area too. Haha. 

I love the niebelungen sage too. It is beautiful.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the sleeping puppy pic-well actually all of them-adorable pup-looking forward to more pics


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know about the Diet of Worms.....in 1521


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pup. I swear that Johnsonhaus has learned to breed the "cute" puppy gene! Their pups are always have an extra degree of cuteness! Good luck in puppy class.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww so cute!! but all caroline and dennis's dogs / puppies are adorable

Congrats and have fun with her!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I know about the Diet of Worms.....in 1521


Fun times, fun times


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Keep us posted!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is just too cute!! And already very spoiled I see.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful girl! :wub:
I love her name too!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

4 months old today and growing fast, especially the ears.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

She is a pretty thing. Love the name, what will you call her?


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Marnie said:


> She is a pretty thing. Love the name, what will you call her?


We call her Brunie. Said "brew knee". Phonetic spelling was never a strong suite of mine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OMG!!! LOL She sure has some catch up growing to do.  She is too cute!!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

shes a beauty!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

hotrod2448 said:


> We call her Brunie. Said "brew knee". Phonetic spelling was never a strong suite of mine.


That's cute, unusual. I wondered if you would use the first part of her name or call her Hildie. I like both.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is sooooo CUTE! love those big ears


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

aaawwww She's such a cutie. Adorable.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I put these up and then took back down because I forgot about the size limitations and the lame time limit on editing posts so I just deleted the post.

Here she as at 4 months. I meant 3 months in the earlier post.









And this is what we get greeted with any time you turn your back for more than 2 seconds:

















And she is starting to ride a little better than she has been. In the past she would salivate really bad and has been car sick twice but, that was when she rode on the floor. Now that she rides in the seat and can see it seems to help with the motion sickness. Unfortunately she's still a bit too jittery for a harness.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie. Love the ears.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwwh! Look at her - she is so beautifuL!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't know if you have seen these pictures of your puppy girl. Amy (the trainer) tells me she learned "Place" in 10 minutes. She keeps telling me how much she loves your girl and how smart she is.  I'm sure you are missing her like crazy. 

Holding the "Place" even with Amy's kids going crazy around her:








Staying on Place while the satellite guy works on the TV:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very pretty girl!!!!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Carolina, Amy sent them to me earlier. The one with the kids was literally within 30 minutes of us leaving. I didn't post them here because apparently some people on here get all high and mighty about sending a dog to a board and train program.

She is absolutely a very smart girl. She learned several commands before sending her to Amy's (sit, down, suche) all in about 15 minutes each. The previous trainer we were using was amazed at how quickly she learned things. Unfortunately we were just having some issues with getting her to respect us. They are very likely more to do with us than her but, our first trainer didn't seem to be able to help us with them so, we decided to make a change. I feel really confident Amy will be able to help us after she gets Brunie started out on the right foot.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awe! Look just like Fiona as a baby. Enjoy her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

We got her back from the trainer this weekend and what an improvement over what we were able to accomplish. She still very young obviously and needs more training but, she's an absolute joy to have around now.

Here she is sleeping (and apparently snoring quite loudly) in the office with the wife today.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

haha shes so stinking cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Too funny! Glad to hear everything is going great and she learned some manners.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

We went on a little road trip up to Asheville this weekend with Brunie. Besides getting a little car sick on the way up she did amazingly well. Before going downtown we stopped at the NC Arboretum and did a little light hiking. It's a pretty neat area if we lived closer we'd probably go there again. Nice wide trails topped with wood chips that are easy to walk with a pet. Here is a pic along Bent Creek.









This was our first time staying at a hotel with a pet, previously we only took our pet when going to stay with family, and we were very pleasantly surprised at how pet friendly Hotel Indigo was. It would have been nice to have a pet relief area a little closer to the hotel but, that was pretty minor. I think Brunie would have liked the windows to come down a bit lower but, she made it work.









Walking around Asheville we couldn't go anywhere without having people stop and ask about her. It kind of surprised me the number of people that either have GSDs or had one growing up. Brunie handled all the attention amazingly well, so much better than any other dog I've ever had, never mind the fact she is only 5 months old. It was definitely a good start to travelling with pets.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

She's stunning  :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

She's wonderful!


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's a beauty and really growing into those ears.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She looks awesome!! I need to post new pictures of her sister.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Today is her 6 month birthday! More pics:

Big girl teeth coming in
http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/hotrod2448/media/null_zps1cb735f4.jpg.html
Bad lighting but, pretty dog

http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/hotrod2448/media/null_zps406a08f3.jpg.html
shedding on my bed

http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/hotrod2448/media/null_zps1e1c471b.jpg.html


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Absolutely Gorgeous. 

Happy Birthday Brunhilde


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

She's such a pretty pup..how much is she weighing these days?


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like I missed my window to edit the pictures so, I'm sure some will be deleted. That editing time limit is kind of pain in the butt. Photobucket is acting weird lately, I resized the pictures to 800 X 600 replaced the original and it still showed up as the native resolution.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> She's such a pretty pup..how much is she weighing these days?


We had her to vet about a month ago and she was just over 42 lbs. So we are thinking she's right around 50 now.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome pictures!! Can't believe they are 6 months old already. Time just flies! She is so beautiful, looks a lot like her mom.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't posted a Brunie update in a while. She's now 9.5 months old and weighs around 65lbs if I had to guess. She's having her first heat and seems to be getting quite the growth spurt from it. She's also been making quite the mess so, since we had to do something to keep our house from looking like a murder scene we decided to have some fun with it.

I would imagine these pics to be the canine equivalent of the embarrassing naked in the tub at 3 or 4 pictures your mom shows your date as a teenager.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL I love it!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh I think I have her twin! Totally unrelated breeding, but wow... they're similar. So awesome to see her grow.
I've had so many heats now and I NEVER thought to use y-fronts on the girls! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

So sweet! And cute!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mooch said:


> That's a big name for a little puppy
> Brunhilde - Myth Encyclopedia - mythology, god, story, legend, hero, fire, warrior, strength
> I love the "Nibelungenlied"


I actually grew up very close to the place where it all takes place. Also my parents names are Reinhold and Siglinde 

Every year, the city of Worms is having the Niebelungen play. If you ever get a chance to visit Germany, that would be the place to go, since you are a fan. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------

